# iOS 15 & friends - The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly



## Pumbaa

Back in the old days I usually held off upgrading my devices for a while after a new software release. The updates provided drastic changes (supposedly improvements), but it also seemed like the changes were usually accompanied by show-stopping bugs. Ah, well, times change; Nowadays an iOS upgrades feels mostly incremental to me, without huge problems. On the plus side, that makes me feel better about upgrading early. On the minus side, I’m rarely excited by even a handful of new features so the urge to upgrade early just isn’t there. Or maybe it’s just me getting old(er) and the updates are as hip as ever, who knows?

I’ll probably upgrade soon this time anyway due to expecting an iPhone 13 Pro Max soonish, to keep all devices in sync, even though the touted features are not impressing me much…









						iOS 16 - New Features
					

See all the latest features, enhancements, app updates, and more in iOS 16 for iPhone.



					www.apple.com
				




While I don‘t spot anything warranting an instant upgrade, the upcoming iOS does contain a couple of features I think I will enjoy in the long run. *Focus mode* is something I absolutely can see me using and later taking for granted. *Live Text* in photos and *Visual Look Up*, provided they work well, are also features that could make assorted tasks easier for me a couple of times a month or so.









						iPadOS 16 - New Features
					

View the latest features, enhancements, app updates, and more in iPadOS 16 for iPad.



					www.apple.com
				




For iPadOS I am cautiously optimistic about the *multitasking* updates. *Universal Control* sounds interesting, but is “coming later this fall”. Bah. Meh. Grumble.









						watchOS 9
					

watchOS 9 brings a Workout app packed with new features, a new Medications app, greater insights for sleep and heart health, and much more.



					www.apple.com
				




For watchOS I’m mostly hopeful about the *Home* upgrades. And portrait mode photos on the watch face looks cool, I have to admit that. Not sure I’d actually use that, feels like it gets in the way. But again, looking cool! 


In any case, despite the lukewarm feature sets, I’m actually looking forward to try out all the new releases. Will report back if I discover something good, bad or ugly in the process. What about you? Anyone excited by anything? Appalled by anything? Completely oblivious? Annoyed by bugs? Happy about something unexpected?


----------



## Herdfan

Pumbaa said:


> Back in the old days I usually held off upgrading my devices for a while after a new software release. The updates provided drastic changes (supposedly improvements), but it also seemed like the changes were usually accompanied by show-stopping bugs.



That is what my daughter was for.  She never could wait and had to install on release day.  So I knew pretty quickly if I wanted to upgrade or wait for the .1 or even .2.

But now she is away at college, I don't have my instant review.


----------



## Pumbaa

Herdfan said:


> That is what my daughter was for.  She never could wait and had to install on release day.  So I knew pretty quickly if I wanted to upgrade or wait for the .1 or even .2.
> 
> But now she is away at college, I don't have my instant review.



If she isn’t keeping in touch, just assume it is a .0 issue preventing her.


----------



## Eric

Pumbaa said:


> Back in the old days I usually held off upgrading my devices for a while after a new software release. The updates provided drastic changes (supposedly improvements), but it also seemed like the changes were usually accompanied by show-stopping bugs. Ah, well, times change; Nowadays an iOS upgrades feels mostly incremental to me, without huge problems. On the plus side, that makes me feel better about upgrading early. On the minus side, I’m rarely excited by even a handful of new features so the urge to upgrade early just isn’t there. Or maybe it’s just me getting old(er) and the updates are as hip as ever, who knows?
> 
> I’ll probably upgrade soon this time anyway due to expecting an iPhone 13 Pro Max soonish, to keep all devices in sync, even though the touted features are not impressing me much…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iOS 16 - New Features
> 
> 
> See all the latest features, enhancements, app updates, and more in iOS 16 for iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I don‘t spot anything warranting an instant upgrade, the upcoming iOS does contain a couple of features I think I will enjoy in the long run. *Focus mode* is something I absolutely can see me using and later taking for granted. *Live Text* in photos and *Visual Look Up*, provided they work well, are also features that could make assorted tasks easier for me a couple of times a month or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPadOS 16 - New Features
> 
> 
> View the latest features, enhancements, app updates, and more in iPadOS 16 for iPad.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For iPadOS I am cautiously optimistic about the *multitasking* updates. *Universal Control* sounds interesting, but is “coming later this fall”. Bah. Meh. Grumble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchOS 9
> 
> 
> watchOS 9 brings a Workout app packed with new features, a new Medications app, greater insights for sleep and heart health, and much more.
> 
> 
> 
> www.apple.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For watchOS I’m mostly hopeful about the *Home* upgrades. And portrait mode photos on the watch face looks cool, I have to admit that. Not sure I’d actually use that, feels like it gets in the way. But again, looking cool!
> 
> 
> In any case, despite the lukewarm feature sets, I’m actually looking forward to try out all the new releases. Will report back if I discover something good, bad or ugly in the process. What about you? Anyone excited by anything? Appalled by anything? Completely oblivious? Annoyed by bugs? Happy about something unexpected?



First, thanks for starting this thread, stickied it up. Looks like an incremental update to me, too but I don't mind because it doesn't cost anything. For me, the iOS updates are always the best thing to come out of the annual refresh. I'll get it installed with a smile.


----------



## Alli

I’m gonna wait until early afternoon to give it a try (rather than starting as it’s released at noon).

I’m just hoping the multitasking is fixed on the iPad. At some point I used fly over (or whatever it’s called) and now any time I click a link from another app, Safari shows up in slim mode on the right so I have to exit both apps to go to Safari to see it full page. Drives me nuts.


----------



## Clix Pix

I"ll probably wait until tomorrow to install it in my various devices......not in any big rush for it and that way if there ARE any issues and people start reporting them promptly I'll know either to hold off longer until there's a fix or to be wary of whatever the issues are and how to adjust for them if I can do that myself.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I pretty much stopped watching the keynotes several years ago.  So for the most part I'm not really all that aware of what the new features are.  I'll probably wait until they've done at least 1 revision.  

For MacOS I wait a minimum of 6 - 9 months because I have way too much third-party software that an OS upgrade could break.  The main issue with that is by the time I upgrade all the buzz has died down and I have no idea what the new features are until I just run into them.


----------



## DT

The multi-tasking features and global notes system are super slick in iPadOS 15, that may be more substantial vs. anything on the iPhone iOS 15 release.  The other major thing I saw - which is a HUGE thing for me - is opening an iPhone app, oriented correctly, when the iPad is in landscape mode.  iPhone apps open oriented portrait, and while it's only a couple of apps, I use them pretty frequently.


----------



## lizkat

Pumbaa said:


> Anyone excited by anything?




Yeah,  the Live Text feature for sure.  So excited about it that i screenshot some reviewer's note...


----------



## DT

lizkat said:


> Yeah,  the Live Text feature for sure.  So excited about it that i screenshot some reviewer's note...




OMG, yes, I totally forgot about that, and it's the thing I geeked out the most over.


----------



## lizkat

DT said:


> OMG, yes, I totally forgot about that, and it's the thing I geeked out the most over.




Heh, I'm still going to wait just a little while before I go to iOS 15.    I'm an occasional early adopter of certain Apple gear now and then,   but those occasional tales of people running an iOS upgrade that bricked their  less than absolutely current model of iPhone etc. have always given me pause.    Still I've been favorably impressed by the last bunch of iOS releases so I don't wait for weeks on end any more.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> First, thanks for starting this thread, stickied it up. Looks like an incremental update to me, too but I don't mind because it doesn't cost anything. For me, the iOS updates are always the best thing to come out of the annual refresh. I'll get it installed with a smile.



Same here. Aside from new phones the new OSes are exciting too. I’ll get all my stuff updated later today.


----------



## DT

iPad restarting ... exciting ...


----------



## Runs For Fun

I forgot we’re getting widgets anywhere on iPadOS! Can’t wait to get my Air updated.


----------



## DT

Wow, it's super nice, loving the aforementioned multi talking/notes, and yes, the sounds stupid, but awesome iPhone app correctly oriented on my landscape iPad.  It still zooms but now the larger size isn't wacked out scale-wise, it looks great!


----------



## DT

Holy hell, the OCR-ing tech is slick.  I opened up a few pics with text, it shows the little "Smart Text" icon, tap, major text on the screen becomes selectable, and you can lookup words, and has a call out panel that smartly displays content (like Chobani creamer shows the Wiki article, their Twitter account, all that opens the proper app).


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> Wow, it's super nice, loving the aforementioned multi talking/notes, and yes, the sounds stupid, but awesome iPhone app correctly oriented on my landscape iPad.  It still zooms but now the larger size isn't wacked out scale-wise, it looks great!



Unfortunately for me it doesn’t seem to work with Instagram,

Instagram will open oriented correctly, but when it loads your content, it then re orients itself back to portrait ( default iPhone mode ) even when you are viewing your iPad horizontally.

Seems Facebook / Instagram really wants you to look at it on your iPhone, since they still refuse to make an iPad app.


----------



## SuperMatt

JayMysteri0 said:


> Seems Facebook / Instagram really wants you to look at it on your iPhone, since they still refuse to make an iPad app.



It's all about greed at Facebook. They probably have a team that figured out the cost of making an iPad app wouldn't give them increased revenue, so they are happy to give iPad users a crappy experience. 

Once the drug dealer has you hooked, they don't need to sell you on fancy packaging, or ease of administering it. You just want the drugs, any way you can get them.


----------



## JamesMike

Updated my iPads and phone, so far everything is good to go, was disappointed with the translate app, no comparison to Google translate.


----------



## JayMysteri0

SuperMatt said:


> It's all about greed at Facebook. They probably have a team that figured out the cost of making an iPad app wouldn't give them increased revenue, so they are happy to give iPad users a crappy experience.
> 
> Once the drug dealer has you hooked, they don't need to sell you on fancy packaging, or ease of administering it. You just want the drugs, any way you can get them.



It’s a very non sensical thing to do.  As much as FB pulls in, having & maintaining an iPad version costs relatively nothing.  The amount of creatives & influencers who will enjoy being able to use the larger format as a native choice shouldn’t be underestimated.  Instead it’s an app that gets tolerated until something better ( like the embrace of Tik Tok shows ) comes along.

If Tumblr hadn’t shot themselves in both feet and their next store neighbor’s feet, it would still be the first choice of creatives I believe.


----------



## DT

SuperMatt said:


> They probably have a team that figured out the cost of making an iPad app wouldn't give them increased revenue, so they are happy to give iPad users a crappy experience.




What's really silly is FB created a rapid development stack called React Native (based off their React web stack), it's awesome, it allows for super fast proto/dev, it's cross platform, I mean, FFS, it's not like they don't have the resources __and__ tools.


----------



## DT

JayMysteri0 said:


> Unfortunately for me it doesn’t seem to work with Instagram,




It's working for me, do you have some specific example?  I mean, I scrolled through content, flipped through photos, comments - looked at it in both regular and zoomed modes.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> It's working for me, do you have some specific example?  I mean, I scrolled through content, flipped through photos, comments - looked at it in both regular and zoomed modes.



I'm looking now.

Hopefully I was on the wrong iPad.

I had the beta on the 2018 iPP, and thought I had the new update on the 2021 that I did not get the beta on.  Hopefully I mixed the two.


----------



## Alli

JamesMike said:


> Updated my iPads and phone, so far everything is good to go, was disappointed with the translate app, no comparison to Google translate.



Friends don’t let friends use machine translators.

Took me 40 minutes to update TV, iPhone, and iPad. Watch is updating now. Definitely a refresh.


----------



## Deleted member 221

I usually don't jump in, but I did put it on my iPad mini 5

All mostly great so far, but I really hate the new Safari tab design I have to say.


----------



## Alli

turbineseaplane said:


> I usually don't jump in, but I did put it on my iPad mini 5
> 
> All mostly great so far, but I really hate the new Safari tab design I have to say.



That’s confusing the hell outta me! Gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## JayMysteri0

DT said:


> It's working for me, do you have some specific example?  I mean, I scrolled through content, flipped through photos, comments - looked at it in both regular and zoomed modes.





JayMysteri0 said:


> I'm looking now.
> 
> Hopefully I was on the wrong iPad.
> 
> I had the beta on the 2018 iPP, and thought I had the new update on the 2021 that I did not get the beta on.  Hopefully I mixed the two.








Yup, was looking on the wrong iPad.


----------



## DT

Well, heck, I did get my iPhone X updated to 15, and I was wondering why the Live Text wasn't working ...


You'll need an iPhone XS, iPhone XS Max, iPhone XR, or newer for these iOS 15 features:

Portrait mode in FaceTime, which blurs your background and puts the focus on you.
Spatial audio in FaceTime, which makes voices sound like they're coming from the direction in which the people are positioned on the call.
Voice Isolation mode in FaceTime, which uses machine learning to block out ambient noises like a leaf blower outside or a dog barking in the next room during calls.
Wide Spectrum mode in FaceTime, which amplifies ambient noises during calls.
An interactive 3D globe of Earth in the Maps app.
Immersive walking directions with step-by-step directions shown in augmented reality in the Maps app.
More detailed maps in cities like San Francisco, Los Angeles, New York, and London in the Maps app.
Live Text for copying and pasting, looking up, or translating text within photos.
On-device speech processing of Siri requests.
The ability to make Siri requests offline without an internet connection for timers, alarms, phone calls, messaging, sharing, launching apps, controlling audio playback, and opening settings.
The ability to swipe up or down while taking a QuickTake video to zoom in or out.
The ability to add home, hotel, and car keys to the Wallet app.
On-device keyboard dictation that performs all processing completely offline.
Continuous keyboard dictation, rather than a limit of 60 seconds per instance.
New animated backgrounds in the Weather app that more accurately represent the sun position, clouds, and precipitation.


----------



## Alli

Ok, I hate the new Safari! I can’t figure out how to close a tab. I had 3 iterations of Talked About open earlier!


----------



## Runs For Fun

Got everything updated. Really liking iOS/iPadOS 15. The oversized widgets on the iPad are really cool. The Safari changes have been controversial, but I really like it. Tab groups are a godsend.


----------



## Alli

Runs For Fun said:


> Got everything updated. Really liking iOS/iPadOS 15. The oversized widgets on the iPad are really cool. The Safari changes have been controversial, but I really like it. Tab groups are a godsend.



How the bloody hell do you use them?!


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> How the bloody hell do you use them?!



You have to open the sidebar on the left. Then there is a button at the top for creating a new tab group.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> You have to open the sidebar on the left. Then there is a button at the top for creating a new tab group.



I don’t want a tab group!


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I don’t want a tab group!



I thought you said you wanted one. Was it the widgets that you wanted? Go to the Home Screen, then hold your finger on one of the icons - it will pop up a menu asking to edit the Home Screen. There will then be a plus button in the top left of the screen. This will allow you to add widgets.


----------



## Deleted member 221

I just hate how the “tabs” look….  They don’t look what they are named after…


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Ok, I hate the new Safari! I can’t figure out how to close a tab. I had 3 iterations of Talked About open earlier!



Updated before I went to bed after Dune. I’m swiping to close just like before, or pressing the reasonably big X if I feel adventurous. Did anything change there?


----------



## fooferdoggie

well tested the cycle workout auto detect. it worked ok for me started and paused like it should my wife's watch started ok but never paused. but the HR was way off. I don't know if it read it low or it did not pause at every stop. its better then then I used to use it manually. buy my average hr was only 86 with my watch and it was 104 with my chest HRM. its a huge difference.


----------



## Pumbaa

First impressions:

Safari looked a bit weird at first after the update before bed, both on the iPad and on the iPhone. My first instinct on iOS Safari was even to get the address bar moved…

After using Safari a bit “for real” during my morning commute I don’t want it moved anymore. Feels very natural to use on my 8 Plus, easy to reach everything despite the big screen. I’ve reached for the top maybe once or twice, overall I’d say I’ve already adapted. Tab groups could prove handy. And I am too sleepy to be bothered by any other UI differences at the moment. 

Safari feels (I really don’t want to write this, please forgive me) snappier.

The set alarms went off just as they were supposed to. Nice.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I did my phone and iPad on Sunday and my watch yesterday.


----------



## Pumbaa

All right! First bad experience with iOS 15!

If I zoom in on a webpage in Safari I can only scroll either horizontally or vertically. Same thing every single time, need to lift my finger before switching direction. Sometimes I can scroll in all directions again on the zoomed page after switching back to Safari from another app. Annoying. Can’t be right.

Panning around in Photos works great as always, like it used to in Safari of old…

Edit: Kind of a workaround for now — Panning around in Safari works reliably with two fingers on both iPadOS and iOS. Still annoying as I mostly use just my thumb for moving around a webpage on my iPhone safaris. Need to grow another thumb on that hand I guess.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> I thought you said you wanted one. Was it the widgets that you wanted? Go to the Home Screen, then hold your finger on one of the icons - it will pop up a menu asking to edit the Home Screen. There will then be a plus button in the top left of the screen. This will allow you to add widgets.



I got the widgets down. It was the groups. Adding a group behaves like a separate iteration of Safari. It’s maddening.


Pumbaa said:


> Updated before I went to bed after Dune. I’m swiping to close just like before, or pressing the reasonably big X if I feel adventurous. Did anything change there?



After install, I had 3 groups. Couldn’t just open a new tab, but that seems to be sorted now. I hate the groups!


----------



## Clix Pix

Since I was up earlier than usual today, after quickly checking on MR (and here) to see if there were any threads screaming "iOS 15 BRICKED my iPhone! [Or iPad]", and seeing nothing of the sort, took the plunge, figuring that this morning would be a good time to do it while people on the East Coast were just getting ready to go to work or were in the car or other transportation commuting to work  and people on the
West Coast hadn't yet arisen to begin their day.    So, both iPads done, the iPhone 12 Pro done and the iPhone 11 Pro is just starting the installation process now......  

I haven't really fiddled too much yet with any of it, just quickly removed the two widgets that I didn't need or want from my home page on the iPads and tinkered with the tabs thing for a moment or two, and later will spend more time with the new setup.   Many of the new improvements I won't even be using anyway so am not concerned about them one way or the other.


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> I got the widgets down. It was the groups. Adding a group behaves like a separate iteration of Safari. It’s maddening.
> 
> After install, I had 3 groups. Couldn’t just open a new tab, but that seems to be sorted now. I hate the groups!



I haven’t used the tab groups. I read about them, played with them for a minute, and decided the feature wasn’t useful to me for now.


----------



## Pumbaa

SuperMatt said:


> I haven’t used the tab groups. I read about them, played with them for a minute, and decided the feature wasn’t useful to me for now.



I’m not thrilled with the extra steps needed for switching to/from private mode now. 

Other than that I don’t mind the tab groups even if I probably won’t use them for a while. Probably will later.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

I've never used widgets, don't quite get it and it looks like a design eyesore.  All the apps I use regularly fit on the first screen with the exception of a folder with all my streaming apps.  Opening that folder is kind of a first world problem pain when I'm driving.  Can widgets somehow make that less so?


----------



## Herdfan

All I want out of a new iOS is the ability to close all open apps with 2 presses like Android.


----------



## SuperMatt

Herdfan said:


> All I want out of a new iOS is the ability to close all open apps with 2 presses like Android.











						Public Service Announcement: You Should Not Force Quit Apps on iOS
					

The single biggest misconception about iOS is that it’s good digital hygiene to force quit apps that you aren’t using.




					daringfireball.net


----------



## Runs For Fun

Herdfan said:


> All I want out of a new iOS is the ability to close all open apps with 2 presses like Android.



But they’re not actually running. They’re frozen and you shouldn’t close them. It takes more resources to load the entire app than to unfreeze it.


----------



## Eric

SuperMatt said:


> Public Service Announcement: You Should Not Force Quit Apps on iOS
> 
> 
> The single biggest misconception about iOS is that it’s good digital hygiene to force quit apps that you aren’t using.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daringfireball.net



^ This. There is absolutely no need to kill apps as they are not actually running (as @Runs For Fun mentioned), you're really just looking at snapshots. The only time this would be an issue is if you choose to have an app running in the background but since you have to opt in on those you're usually aware of which ones they are.


----------



## Runs For Fun

Eric said:


> ^ This. There is absolutely no need to kill apps as they are not actually running (as @Runs For Fun mentioned), you're really just looking at snapshots. The only time this would be an issue is if you choose to have an app running in the background but since you have to opt in on those you're usually aware of which ones they are.



IIRC the only apps that are allowed to run in the background are media apps (which will eventually get frozen if they’re not actively playing something) and navigation apps.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> Well, heck, I did get my iPhone X updated to 15, and I was wondering why the Live Text wasn't working ...
> 
> 
> You'll need an iPhone XS, iPhone XS Max, iPhone XR, or newer for these iOS 15 features:
> 
> Portrait mode in FaceTime, which blurs your background and puts the focus on you.
> Spatial audio in FaceTime, which makes voices sound like they're coming from the direction in which the people are positioned on the call.
> Voice Isolation mode in FaceTime, which uses machine learning to block out ambient noises like a leaf blower outside or a dog barking in the next room during calls.
> Wide Spectrum mode in FaceTime, which amplifies ambient noises during calls.
> An interactive 3D globe of Earth in the Maps app.
> Immersive walking directions with step-by-step directions shown in augmented reality in the Maps app.
> More detailed maps in cities like San Francisco, Los Angeles, New York, and London in the Maps app.
> Live Text for copying and pasting, looking up, or translating text within photos.
> On-device speech processing of Siri requests.
> The ability to make Siri requests offline without an internet connection for timers, alarms, phone calls, messaging, sharing, launching apps, controlling audio playback, and opening settings.
> The ability to swipe up or down while taking a QuickTake video to zoom in or out.
> The ability to add home, hotel, and car keys to the Wallet app.
> On-device keyboard dictation that performs all processing completely offline.
> Continuous keyboard dictation, rather than a limit of 60 seconds per instance.
> New animated backgrounds in the Weather app that more accurately represent the sun position, clouds, and precipitation.



Saw this and confirmed that it wasn‘t working on my iPhone 8 Plus. Didn‘t think more about it afterwards since I got a new phone on preorder, like just a matter of time until I get to use it. 

A few moments ago, however, I unexpectedly tested Live Text anyway. I was going to copy an image posted by @JayMysteri0 in the COVID Stupid thread to send to a friend when I accidentally selected the text on the image instead of the image. I totally forgot about my iPad Pro. 

Granted, that image was almost the best possible scenario for OCR, but the feature worked perfectly and was straightforward to use this time. Just as selecting any other piece of text. Thumbs up!


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Saw this and confirmed that it wasn‘t working on my iPhone 8 Plus. Didn‘t think more about it afterwards since I got a new phone on preorder, like just a matter of time until I get to use it.




Yeah same, it was more of an FYI for people, I have my 13 Pro Max coming Friday, so I'll have access to all those (and Wife/Daughter have 11 Pro / 11R so they'll have access as well).

Heck, I'm kind of semi-excited about having the more granular Find My tech for our AirTags, with my X, it just kind of localizes to the house vs. the wife's 11 Pro that locates __in__ the house.

I did check out the Live Text on the iPad Pro, it's pretty amazing.


----------



## JayMysteri0

The reviews for everything coming out Friday started dropping yesterday.

I watched the Verge's video yesterday on the iPhone 13.  Pretty much said what I expected, great phone if you are are coming from iPhone 11 or earlier, pass if you have 12.  Great camera.  Blah Blah






What did interest me was a review on the iPad Mini.  I have no desire for one, but I have always loved the device.  The review here is from someone who pretty much works exclusively on iPad.  It's a long vid, but the gist is covered in the first 6 minutes.






I hadn't seen this one at the time I posted, for @Eric 






Reviews by a pro artist, who focuses on the art aspects


----------



## Huntn

I’ve got my iPad updated to 15 so far so good.


----------



## Yoused

Eric said:


> There is absolutely no need to kill apps




That is almost true. I use an alternate to FB, which includes private messaging within the app. It is kind of a clunky interface, but usable and reduces ad posts somewhat (less than it used to). Sometimes the nav bar at the bottom goes away and I cannot get it back except through assassination. I believe I have a few others that go wonky after a while, so "absolutely no need" is not correct.


----------



## SuperMatt

Yoused said:


> That is almost true. I use an alternate to FB, which includes private messaging within the app. It is kind of a clunky interface, but usable and reduces ad posts somewhat (less than it used to). Sometimes the nav bar at the bottom goes away and I cannot get it back except through assassination. I believe I have a few others that go wonky after a while, so "absolutely no need" is not correct.



Agreed. Force-quitting apps is sometimes necessary, but it should be reserved for when an app is actually malfunctioning. 

However, the habit of many - going through and closing every app in the app switcher - is not useful, and actually makes it take slightly longer to open apps.


----------



## Thomas Veil

I'll probably be one of the last on here to upgrade. Going to 14 sent my iPhone into a continuous boot loop, so I've been _really_ cautious since then.

The OCR technology sounds cool, though.


----------



## DT

My DAC appears to have stopped working on iPadOS 15 ... hmmm ...

*restarted*

Working now


----------



## Yoused

Ok, this is weird. For several years, I have chosen to have one home screen, putting large numbers of apps into folders. This one folder, "Seuratte" has fifteen apps, mostly related to graphic editing, but also a couple audio editors, and I moved Camera in there off the home screen. For some reason, it is now badged "22". None of the apps in it can post notifications (if they could, I turned them off). So why would this happen?


----------



## Runs For Fun

Yoused said:


> Ok, this is weird. For several years, I have chosen to have one home screen, putting large numbers of apps into folders. This one folder, "Seuratte" has fifteen apps, mostly related to graphic editing, but also a couple audio editors, and I moved Camera in there off the home screen. For some reason, it is now badged "22". None of the apps in it can post notifications (if they could, I turned them off). So why would this happen?



I’ve got the same thing with a folder. It’s got a “3” on it but when I go into it none of the apps have a notification badge.


----------



## Yoused

One thing i really want is a keyboard switch to turn off contractions. I purposely use words like "wont", "id", "well", "hell", "wed", "its", "shell", "shed" and a few others that it wants to turn into contractions. I kinda need autocorrect sometimes, and it can save me some time, but I almost never use contractions in text (except in quotes), so, dammit, knock it off.


----------



## Pumbaa

Looks like an update is needed for those of us getting the new iPhones and/or iPads and restoring from backups, at least Apple Music users (if there are any).





__





						If you can’t use Apple Music on your new iPhone or iPad
					

If you restore your new iPhone or iPad from a backup, you might not be able to access the Apple Music catalog, Apple Music settings, or use Sync Library on your new device. To resolve this, update your new iPhone or iPad.



					support.apple.com
				




Not unexpected that the factory 15 isn’t quite up to date.


----------



## Edd

Yoused said:


> One thing i really want is a keyboard switch to turn off contractions. I purposely use words like "wont", "id", "well", "hell", "wed", "its", "shell", "shed" and a few others that it wants to turn into contractions. I kinda need autocorrect sometimes, and it can save me some time, but I almost never use contractions in text (except in quotes), so, dammit, knock it off.



You routinely use “id” in texts?


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> You routinely use “id” in texts?




Maybe they frequently discuss psychoanalytic theory ...


----------



## Edd

I just updated my SE2 and Safari is quite different looking. The toolbar is on the bottom. Guys, I’m scared.


----------



## Pumbaa

Edd said:


> I just updated my SE2 and Safari is quite different looking. The toolbar is on the bottom. Guys, I’m scared.



Be afraid, be very afraid!

Just kidding. I’m still not 100% used to it, but I like it. Much easier to reach on a big phone.


----------



## Edd

Pumbaa said:


> Be afraid, be very afraid!
> 
> Just kidding. I’m still not 100% used to it, but I like it. Much easier to reach on a big phone.



Should have said address bar, I guess. I put it back at the top for a minute and then decided on bottom to give it a try. I completely ignored news about the update so I really was shocked when I opened Safari.


----------



## Clix Pix

I had read about the address bar being on the bottom now in Safari on iOS 15 and at first I'd thought, "well, I'll just change that in in a hurry!"  Oddly enough, though, so far I haven't, it isn't all that disconcerting after all.....


----------



## Yoused

Edd said:


> You routinely use “id” in texts?




Well, "routinely" would be overstating the case, but compared to the number of times I have used "I'd", the former vastly outstrips the latter.


----------



## Edd

DT said:


> Maybe they frequently discuss psychoanalytic theory ...



You may be right 


Yoused said:


> Well, "routinely" would be overstating the case, but compared to the number of times I have used "I'd", the former vastly outstrips the latter.


----------



## lizkat

Edd said:


> I just updated my SE2 and Safari is quite different looking. The toolbar is on the bottom. Guys, I’m scared.
> View attachment 8863




Heh, I noticed that too.   I won't mind on my XR when I upgrade that one but on the little SE it startled me.


----------



## MEJHarrison

I don't get tab groups.  I put the new Safari on my Mac.  I setup a tab group half a dozen times and I don't get it.  There's 4 tabs in my group.  I close the browser, re-open it, then expect to click that tab group and get my 4 tabs back.  Instead I get the first tab from the group and a blank start page.  I don't get it.  The group now says those are the two tabs.

Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the feature.


----------



## Yoused

I use Safari for a thing or two (on my iPad), mostly when I have to open links from another app like Mail or Notes, but the bulk of my browsing is in iCab, so almost nothing has changed (except, I mostly use full-screen – to avoid burn – and now my close icon conflicts with those multi-task dots).


----------



## Alli

MEJHarrison said:


> I don't get tab groups.  I put the new Safari on my Mac.  I setup a tab group half a dozen times and I don't get it.  There's 4 tabs in my group.  I close the browser, re-open it, then expect to click that tab group and get my 4 tabs back.  Instead I get the first tab from the group and a blank start page.  I don't get it.  The group now says those are the two tabs.
> 
> Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the feature.



Now you see why that was driving me crazy! Other than that I’m enjoying the updated Safari all around.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> Maybe I'm just misunderstanding the feature.




It's just part of the current browser "standard" features, all of them do it, use is really driven by your own personal workflow and how many tabs/sites you tend to keep open.

I generally have 40-50 tabs open, but I organize things into windows and Chrome lets you name the windows, so I'll have stuff organized like so:






And I also really like "pinned" tabs, that where they're minimized to just their favicon (vs. icon + page name) and get stickied over on the left, it's great for things you want to keep open, but have a minimal tab real estate (like web front ends to server services ...)


----------



## MEJHarrison

DT said:


> I generally have 40-50 tabs open...




Oh, you're one of _those_ people.  

I've genuinely never understood that.  Especially at work.  When things get hairy, the *first* thing I do is start closing windows and tabs until all the other distractions are gone.  I work with a guy who's a 50+ tab guy along with 15 Notepads, 5 Visual Studios, 10 browsers, and dozens of other things running.  I'd say I don't know how he gets anything done.  But first I'd have to see him accomplish _something_ just to set a baseline.

It's rare that I have 10+ tabs open and generally it's probably 2-3.

I was just hoping for something where I could click the VR Tab Group for example, and have all the VR news sites I like to visit all open at once so I can check them all.  Is it actually nothing more than a way to filter tabs you currently have open?  If that's all it is, then it's sort of the opposite of what I was looking for.  I don't need to sort a large list of open tabs because I'd rather not have that many open in the first place.  I just want a shortcut to open a bunch of related tabs at the same time.


----------



## Pumbaa

Huh. Just noticed the address bar in iOS Safari is still up top in landscape mode as opposed to down bottom in portrait mode. Would complain loudly about the inconsistency if the different placements weren’t working out so darn well with how I’m holding the phone.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> Oh, you're one of _those_ people.
> 
> I've genuinely never understood that.  Especially at work.  When things get hairy, the *first* thing I do is start closing windows and tabs until all the other distractions are gone.  I work with a guy who's a 50+ tab guy along with 15 Notepads, 5 Visual Studios, 10 browsers, and dozens of other things running.  I'd say I don't know how he gets anything done.  But first I'd have to see him accomplish _something_ just to set a baseline.




If by "those people", you mean talented individuals who can not only handle a high degree of concurrency, but also retain an incredibly high quality of execution, attention to detail and superlative client satisfaction.



Then yes.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Huh. Just noticed the address bar in iOS Safari is still up top in landscape mode as opposed to down bottom in portrait mode. Would complain loudly about the inconsistency if the different placements weren’t working out so darn well with how I’m holding the phone.




Oh wow, primary interaction points radically changing position is generally a huge UI/UX no-no, but like you said, I'll have to see how they work in actual use (I just checked it out, yeah, that's __funky__).


----------



## Edd

Just tried to use Apple Pay on Safari ordering takeout. I’ve done this at the same restaurant dozens of times and, after selecting the black Apple Pay bar, it presented the cards I have on file and had a message saying “verify your information” or something like that. I could not figure out what it wanted, clicked on everything in sight. I failed to make it work. Definitely something to do with the update.


----------



## DT

When I transferred my apps/config/etc., to the new device, most stuff worked, I had to update a few accounts, login again to several websites, but today when I was out - and wearing a mask - I tried to turn on the Unlock with Apple Watch, got a communication error - appears to be a known issue:









						Unlock with Apple Watch not working for some iPhone 13 owners
					

The Unlock with Apple Watch feature is not working for some new iPhone 13 owners, displaying an error message when attempting to ...




					9to5mac.com
				




I'm sure it'll get patched pretty quickly.

Otherwise, the Apple Watch to iPhone config went right over to the new device as expected.


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> When I transferred my apps/config/etc., to the new device, most stuff worked, I had to update a few accounts, login again to several websites, but today when I was out - and wearing a mask - I tried to turn on the Unlock with Apple Watch, got a communication error - appears to be a known issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlock with Apple Watch not working for some iPhone 13 owners
> 
> 
> The Unlock with Apple Watch feature is not working for some new iPhone 13 owners, displaying an error message when attempting to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9to5mac.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it'll get patched pretty quickly.
> 
> Otherwise, the Apple Watch to iPhone config went right over to the new device as expected.



Yes, have the same problem with my Series 3. Everything else transferred like a charm and just works as far as I know, but Unlock with Apple Watch can’t be enabled on the new phone. 

No mask mandates here so not a real issue for me at the moment. Winter is coming, though. Could come in handy with a scarf covering half the face later.


----------



## DT

Pumbaa said:


> Yes, have the same problem with my Series 3. Everything else transferred like a charm and just works as far as I know, but Unlock with Apple Watch can’t be enabled on the new phone.
> 
> No mask mandates here so not a real issue for me at the moment. Winter is coming, though. Could come in handy with a scarf covering half the face later.




Oh definitely, it's a great feature (we chatted about it on another thread).    I bet given its intended use, it gets resolved ASAP!


----------



## Edd

Edd said:


> Just tried to use Apple Pay on Safari ordering takeout. I’ve done this at the same restaurant dozens of times and, after selecting the black Apple Pay bar, it presented the cards I have on file and had a message saying “verify your information” or something like that. I could not figure out what it wanted, clicked on everything in sight. I failed to make it work. Definitely something to do with the update.



So this is also happening after updating my iPad. I did find a workaround but it’s extra clicks. This is a partial screenshot of what I see when selecting the black Apple Pay icon to pay for something on a Safari website. I have to click on “Add contact”, which then shows my existing name, phone number, and email address. I have to click on the number and address, and then a check mark shows up next to them, then click “done” on the upper right which takes me back to the screen below. Then the fingerprint icon shows up so that I can pay using Apple Pay (I still have Touch ID). 

Google search is very little help. One guy says to change your phone number format in Wallet and Apple Pay settings but that doesn’t seem like the issue here.


----------



## fooferdoggie

have you gone into settings inch check your accounts? I have had to verify things after a update before.


----------



## Edd

fooferdoggie said:


> have you gone into settings inch check your accounts? I have had to verify things after a update before.



Yeah I can’t find anything wrong. It’s all the same as it was. Since I’m not seeing other people complaining about this I’ll probably be calling support on my days off.


----------



## Edd

Another update topic. With iPadOS they’ve made an unwelcome change to Safari bookmarks. Covered pretty well here.









						iPadOS 15 Safari Sidebar and Bookmarks
					

With the new sidebar in Safari when in landscape I go into into my bookmarks and I loose the ability to hide the sidebar without having to back all the way out to the first page of the sidebar. In portrait the hide/show button stays. Either I’m missing something or this is terrible for anyone...




					forums.macrumors.com


----------



## Alli

DT said:


> When I transferred my apps/config/etc., to the new device, most stuff worked, I had to update a few accounts, login again to several websites, but today when I was out - and wearing a mask - I tried to turn on the Unlock with Apple Watch, got a communication error - appears to be a known issue:



Mine is still working intermittently. For some reason my sunglasses throw it off. And yet, yesterday when I tucked my phone into my pocket, BAM! Your watch has just unlocked your phone. Really? Full face mask?


----------



## DT

Alli said:


> Mine is still working intermittently. For some reason my sunglasses throw it off. And yet, yesterday when I tucked my phone into my pocket, BAM! Your watch has just unlocked your phone. Really? Full face mask?




Have you tried turning off the "Requires Attention" under the FaceID settings?  Not sure how that factors in to the whole unlock-with-Watch logic, but for just a regular FaceID is means you don't have to be looking at the phone.


----------



## Yoused

Yeah, they really need to move the three-dot multi-task widget. I try to pull down the notifications and keep hitting that thing.


----------



## MEJHarrison

MEJHarrison said:


> Oh, you're one of _those_ people.
> 
> I've genuinely never understood that.  Especially at work.  When things get hairy, the *first* thing I do is start closing windows and tabs until all the other distractions are gone.  I work with a guy who's a 50+ tab guy along with 15 Notepads, 5 Visual Studios, 10 browsers, and dozens of other things running.  I'd say I don't know how he gets anything done.  But first I'd have to see him accomplish _something_ just to set a baseline.
> 
> It's rare that I have 10+ tabs open and generally it's probably 2-3.
> 
> I was just hoping for something where I could click the VR Tab Group for example, and have all the VR news sites I like to visit all open at once so I can check them all.  Is it actually nothing more than a way to filter tabs you currently have open?  If that's all it is, then it's sort of the opposite of what I was looking for.  I don't need to sort a large list of open tabs because I'd rather not have that many open in the first place.  I just want a shortcut to open a bunch of related tabs at the same time.




No offense, but that's a pretty dumb-ass attitude.  Instead of complaining about it not being the thing you thought it was, perhaps you should spend some time figuring out what it actually it.  It might be more useful than you think.

Moron.


----------



## Pumbaa

MEJHarrison said:


> No offense, but that's a pretty dumb-ass attitude.  Instead of complaining about it not being the thing you thought it was, perhaps you should spend some time figuring out what it actually it.  It might be more useful than you think.
> 
> Moron.



Are you arguing with yourself?


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> No offense, but that's a pretty dumb-ass attitude.  Instead of complaining about it not being the thing you thought it was, perhaps you should spend some time figuring out what it actually it.  It might be more useful than you think.
> 
> Moron.




Listen @MEJHarrison, you can't say that about @MEJHarrison, they're a friend of mine ...


----------



## DT

I read the last few posts, for the heck of it, checked for an update regarding the unlock with Apple Watch bug, and yes, 15.0.1 is coming down, specifically includes a fix for it 

Verifying ...

Restarted ...

Phone smoking ...

Wait, what?


----------



## Pumbaa

DT said:


> I read the last few posts, for the heck of it, checked for an update regarding the unlock with Apple Watch bug, and yes, 15.0.1 is coming down, specifically includes a fix for it
> 
> Verifying ...
> 
> Restarted ...
> 
> Phone smoking ...
> 
> Wait, what?



That won’t do. That won’t do at all. I’ve designated my apartment as strictly no-smoking. Not on my watch!


----------



## DT

OK, it appears to be fixed!  Masked up, locked phone, swiped up, Watch responded and it's unlocked.

Woot!


----------



## Pumbaa

Awesome, unlock with Apple Watch now works for me!

Having Shortcuts deal with my new phone’s RAW images on the other hand still won’t work. Fix it Apple! Steve Jobs would never blah blah whine blah blah whimper etc.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Pumbaa said:


> Are you arguing with yourself?




Yes.  And it was a bad one this time.  I don't want to go into details, but punches were thrown.  None landed obviously, but it got ugly there for a while.


----------



## DT

MEJHarrison said:


> Yes.  And it was a bad one this time.  I don't want to go into details, but punches were thrown.  None landed obviously, but it got ugly there for a while.


----------



## DT

BTW, I am generally digging on the v15 across the devices, though it's hard to separate the improvements in iOS15 vs. the new iPhone which is 4 generations newer.

I saw our ATVs got updated, I need to check out the multi-camera view in HomeKit.


----------



## MEJHarrison

In all seriousness, I do like the tab groups now.  I still wish they persisted between browser sessions (they might and I've not figured it out).  But it is super nice.  Normally I'm not someone who keeps tons of tabs open.  I can't stand all the clutter.  This lets me stay organized much better.  I can just switch tab groups and return later rather than closing excess tabs I've not viewed but am tired of seeing.  If there's a video I want to check out later, I can stick it in the right group, and get to it later.  I don't need to see that tab all day.

I'd think they'd come in super handy when I'm programming.  I'll hit a problem, I Google it, open 5-10 tabs, then work through them until I find what I'm looking for.  Then I hit another problem and repeat.  Next thing I know, I have 15-20 tabs open and only look at 2-4 of them.  If I did each search in its own group, then I could just delete the entire group when I've figured things out.  It would also help keep different questions segregated.  I can't recall how many times I've found something useful, mean to get back to it later, then forget about it and close the tab in one of my great tab purges.

Also, since working from home, I'll now be able to share my screen in meetings without first feeling like I need to close any non-work related tabs.  That's fantastic.


----------



## Pumbaa

MEJHarrison said:


> In all seriousness, I do like the tab groups now.  I still wish they persisted between browser sessions (they might and I've not figured it out).  But it is super nice.  Normally I'm not someone who keeps tons of tabs open.  I can't stand all the clutter.  This lets me stay organized much better.  I can just switch tab groups and return later rather than closing excess tabs I've not viewed but am tired of seeing.  If there's a video I want to check out later, I can stick it in the right group, and get to it later.  I don't need to see that tab all day.
> 
> I'd think they'd come in super handy when I'm programming.  I'll hit a problem, I Google it, open 5-10 tabs, then work through them until I find what I'm looking for.  Then I hit another problem and repeat.  Next thing I know, I have 15-20 tabs open and only look at 2-4 of them.  If I did each search in its own group, then I could just delete the entire group when I've figured things out.  It would also help keep different questions segregated.  I can't recall how many times I've found something useful, mean to get back to it later, then forget about it and close the tab in one of my great tab purges.
> 
> Also, since working from home, I'll now be able to share my screen in meetings without first feeling like I need to close any non-work related tabs.  That's fantastic.



Good to see that you knocked some sense into you. 

What you described is pretty much what I expected to do with tab groups when they were presented, although I haven’t started doing it just yet. Nice of you to put it into words.


----------



## MEJHarrison

Pumbaa said:


> What you described is pretty much what I expected to do with tab groups when they were presented, although I haven’t started doing it just yet. Nice of you to put it into words.




Normally I would have watched the keynote, but I never did this year due to working and never got around to it afterwards.  I watched a handful of other WWDC videos, just not the keynote.  So my bad assumptions are completely my own fault.  I had the beta on my old busted up XS Max, but I don't do tons of browsing on my phone.  And I don't play much with phones that have broken screens.  So I didn't try the feature till recently when my Macs got it.  That's where I need it.


----------



## Alli

Now my only problem seems to be with the watch updating. I’ll look at my watch and know it has to be later than what I see, and as soon as I move my wrist the time updates. WTH!


----------



## Pumbaa

Alli said:


> Now my only problem seems to be with the watch updating. I’ll look at my watch and know it has to be later than what I see, and as soon as I move my wrist the time updates. WTH!



Wow, that looks ridiculous!

Thankfully no such problem here with the Mickey/Minnie Mouse faces on my series 3. They’re the best, Niece and Nephew love them. Only downside is a slight loss of minute precision due to the Mouses’ fat fingers…


----------



## fooferdoggie

my wife has so many issues with VoiceOver all the wacky problems that have bene happening. Siri seems worse as usual.


----------



## Yoused

Pumbaa said:


> Not on my watch!



Your watch is smoking?


----------



## floridakilos

This entire update was basically "iOS 15... coming later this fall"


----------



## JayMysteri0

fooferdoggie said:


> my wife has so many issues with VoiceOver all the wacky problems that have bene happening. Siri seems worse as usual.



My mother is legally blind, so an iPhone was recommended to her for it's accessibility benefits.  Which she actually enjoys, as Siri has been helpful to her.

That is until Siri got broken with 15.  Now Siri can't do basic things like "play last voicemail", "Sorry I can't do that".  Yesterday Siri even told my mother perhaps she should open an app for that.  That's kind of what Siri used to do, until 15.  It's frustrating her, because of course Apple has been "fixing" things, but NOT the accessibility features they broke.  As MR reported, Apple didn't even mention anything, and still don't.



> Recent Siri Changes Remove Call, Email, and Voicemail Features Used by Low Vision and Blind Users
> 
> 
> With the recent release of iOS 15, Apple appears to have made some changes to Siri functionality that have removed features relied on by low vision...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macrumors.com


----------



## Joe

I am having issues with voice text messages. My niece is always leaving me voice text messages or memos or whatever you call them and I usually have no issues listening to them. Now on iOS15 it skips half of the memo before I can actually hear it. I have to click and hold the memo just to listen to it. Weird and annoying.


----------

